

Ask HN Successful Startups: How did you find your first customer? - hariis

It was inspiring to read the post from a couple of days ago 'Who is living off their startup fulltime?'
 http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1924909<p>I would like to learn the art of finding your FIRST customer, arranging meeting/phone call with them, getting them to talk to you and eventually signing them up as your beta customer.<p>How did you go about this?<p>Thanks
======
fretlessjazz
My first customer came from my own personal network as well.

The first customer that did _not_ come from my personal network was a result
of posting to app directories such as feedmyapp.com and the like.

The best advice I can give on signing and keeping your first customer is to
_make them happy_. Be nice. Crack jokes. When they call or email you, respond
immediately. Your first customers are really important because they're vetting
your business model in addition to trying your product.

Accept/understand that, as you observe your first customers interacting with
your product, you're going to have to make changes. Make them quickly and
reasonably.

Every company is unique, but that's how I found and retained my first
customers.

------
jwu711
I would actually be interested in not how did you get your first customer, but
how did you get the ones after that.

We launched just like the usual via TechCrunch and Wired, so we made our first
dollar and got our first customer quite quickly.

Now we are dealing with the struggle everyone else has which is how do you get
your next customer after the PR blast.

~~~
hariis
"We launched just like the usual via TechCrunch and Wired, so we made our
first dollar and got our first customer quite quickly."

>>IMHO, That is your problem, I would think. Customer development is something
to be gradually worked upon. In fact, You will have to pay your dues sooner or
later. If not for the first customer then for the later ones.

------
marquis
We contacted leaders in our industry that we knew personally from networking,
and asked them to beta it. We had a new product that hadn't been seen before
in our industry, directed specifically and precisely for their needs, and we
proved that they would save money immediately. So, we piqued their interest
and got them to invest their time in the beta.

Other people we contacted were active people in the active industry forums.
This helped get the word out by way of trust.

------
peeplaja
We got our first customers from my existing blog / email list - before
launching the startup I had been blogging for 2+ years.

Second wave came after the first mentions on relevant blogs/new media outlets
([http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-
startup...](http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-startup-for-
coverage/))

Third wave I'd say came from participating in discussions in relevant forums.

------
jswinghammer
Not sure how successful we are but my startup was talking to customers for 6
months while we were building our MVP. Wasn't hard to find people wanting to
buy.

------
cme
Pure hustle..lots of cold calls and meetings. We also took advantage of our
personal network since we had worked with in our niche for years. Once we made
them into cheerleaders for our product we convinced them to invite people from
their network.

------
waterside81
We got our first customer through our personal network. Our 2nd customer came
through HN incidentally. I replied to a post about NLP and a company contacted
me through our website.

------
rlpb
Through my network. I already knew my first customer (and more!). If you
don't, then how do you know that your startup really has a valid business
model?

------
evbart
Any of you get paying customers before you had a product? How did that work?

Also, how do you handle all the feedback from early customers on product
changes? Obviously some are great requests, but many customers make requests
are outside of the scope, and could tempt you to change course (if you're on
the right course :-)

